# Anybody know this car?



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

JMC : GORGEOUS MIDNIGHT PURPLE R33 GTR V SPEC STAGE 1

The seller said it was owned by a GTROC member?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Does look familar to me,not sure who owned it though..
I'm putting my R33 GTR up for sale end of next week if your interested,pics here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148378-my-97-r33-gtr.html


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

thats not a 400r bumper


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yep, that's not a 400r bumper at all.

I can vouch for JapFreaks car- it's an absoloute belter with a better spec to boot. Along with the normal stage 1 stuff he's also got HKS cams, HKS turbos, Apexi PFC etc. If I was in the market for an R33 Emil's would be the one.


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

Emils is a great spec and condition, I just realy like the look and the midnight purple colour of that car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Jags ,I can't wait to take it out on the weekend once I get my clocks back from RSP


----------

